# Die Mumie: Der zweite Trailer zum Kino-Reboot mit Tom Cruise



## TrueKhang (3. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Mumie: Der zweite Trailer zum Kino-Reboot mit Tom Cruise* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Mumie: Der zweite Trailer zum Kino-Reboot mit Tom Cruise


----------



## Odin333 (3. April 2017)

Das sieht doch mal vielversprechend aus.
Nicht wie dieser Rotz von Vorgänger mit Brendan Fraser...


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch mal vielversprechend aus.
> Nicht wie dieser Rotz von Vorgänger mit Brendan Fraser...


"Sie wird nicht aufhören, bis sie unsere Welt in ihre verwandelt hat" Platte Dialoge - check. Unglaubwürdige, übertriebene Action - check. Computereffekte bis der Arzt kommt - check.
Hm....was genau ist da jetzt anders? Es scheint keinen Humor zu geben, ok. Wäre aber wohl besser, denn sowas kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Longinos (3. April 2017)

Ohh was für ein Toller Trailer der da gleich mal die gesamte Geschichte des Films preiszugeben scheint visuell als auch erzählerisch! XD
*
Trailer Unbedingt nicht ansehen, wer sich den Film noch im Kino ansehen möchte!*


----------



## Batze (4. April 2017)

Die Action scheint ok zu sein ist eben ein T.Cruise Film, aber wo ist der Humor den zumindest der erste Teil so ausgezeichnet hat? Also man kann diesen hier bestimmt so stehen lassen, aber vergleiche mit den Vorgängern verbieten sich dann.


----------



## Odin333 (4. April 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> "Sie wird nicht aufhören, bis sie unsere Welt in ihre verwandelt hat" Platte Dialoge - check. Unglaubwürdige, übertriebene Action - check. Computereffekte bis der Arzt kommt - check.
> Hm....was genau ist da jetzt anders? Es scheint keinen Humor zu geben, ok. Wäre aber wohl besser, denn sowas kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen



Wenn du in Bezug auf die Mumie auf Kindergartenkram stehst, dann hast du mit den Vorgängern genug Auswahl. 
Die Mumie (1999) - Mist, Die Mumie (2001) erst recht Mist, die Mumie ( 2008 ) noch viel grösserer Mist...

Derhier scheint eine Mischung aus Action und Horror zu werden und erinnert mich auch stark an Edge of Tomorrow.

Schau dir mal den Trailer von EoT an, da gibts auch nur "platte Dialoge", Computereffekte und keinen Humor, der Film war aber alles andere als schlecht.

Die Schreiberlinge haben unter anderem an Passengers, Prometheus, Dr. Strange und Edge of Tomorrow mitgewirkt und der Produzent hat auch nicht nur Mist produziert...

Man kann also mindestens gutes Popcornkino erwarten.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. April 2017)

Ha, im Trailer wird explosive Archäologie praktiziert: Alte Ruinen mühsam ausgraben? Was für ein Blödsinn, wir sprengen einfach ein Loch in den Boden und da ist dann zufällig ein uralter Tempel.


----------



## Odin333 (4. April 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ha, im Trailer wird explosive Archäologie praktiziert: Alte Ruinen mühsam ausgraben? Was für ein Blödsinn, wir sprengen einfach ein Loch in den Boden und da ist dann zufällig ein uralter Tempel.



Ist dir aufgefallen, dass ein tausende Jahre alter Leichnam in der Realität normalerweise nicht wieder lebendig wird? Das ist auch so ein Logikfehler...

Aber das ist sicher der erste Film, der explosive Archäologie praktiziert... von Tomb Raider gibt es ja keine Verfilmung soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2017)

Also ich liebe die ersten beiden Mumie Filme mit Brandon Fraser, der dritte war dann zugegeben ziemlicher Murks. 
Tom Cruise macht in der Regel auch exzellente Filme, von daher freue ich mich hier mal drauf.


----------



## Frullo (4. April 2017)

Tom Cruise... Während er sich mit Top Gun in mein Herz schlich, verschwand er daraus ganz schnell wieder, als ich den ganzen Scientology-Mist über ihn erfuhr (genauso wie John Travolta...). Allerdings mochte ich Edge of Tomorrow wirklich sehr - nicht zuletzt, weil er erstmal gehörig auf die Kappe kriegt (  ) und ihm Bill Paxton (seine Seele ruhe in Frieden) schön einheizt. Zudem gefiel mir diese Kreuzung aus Starcraft / Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier ausserordentlich gut (weitaus mehr als seine 3 vorhergehenden Exkurse in die Sci-Fi: Minority Report, Krieg der Welten und Oblivion).

Für's Kino reicht's nicht aus: (Nicht bei dem Vermögen, welches man für einen Familienausflug ins Kino hinblättern muss), aber später werde ich mir den bestimmt mal ansehen...


----------



## Longinos (4. April 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ha, im Trailer wird explosive Archäologie praktiziert: Alte Ruinen mühsam ausgraben? Was für ein Blödsinn, wir sprengen einfach ein Loch in den Boden und da ist dann zufällig ein uralter Tempel.


Stimmt anstelle des öden Standard Ausgraben eines Tempels wird dieser zufällig freigesprengt, nur um das dann in einem Trailer zu Spoilern damit es während des Films keine Überraschungen mehr gibt!


----------



## Batze (4. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ich liebe die ersten beiden Mumie Filme mit Brandon Fraser, der dritte war dann zugegeben ziemlicher Murks.
> Tom Cruise macht in der Regel auch exzellente Filme, von daher freue ich mich hier mal drauf.


Zumindest stimmt bei T.C. immer die Action.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Zumindest stimmt bei T.C. immer die Action.



Jupp, wobei die nicht Actionfilme von T.C. wie Eyes wide shut oder Vanilla Sky mir auch nicht so gefallen haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Zumindest stimmt bei T.C. immer die Action.


https://www.google.de/search?q=tom+...cruise+running+batman&*&imgrc=YBxU3lsebdkDBM:

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ich liebe die ersten beiden Mumie Filme mit Brandon Fraser, der dritte war dann zugegeben ziemlicher Murks.
> Tom Cruise macht in der Regel auch exzellente Filme, von daher freue ich mich hier mal drauf.



Tom Cruise, der Unsympath vor dem Herren. Okay, in "Magnolia" war er gut, aber das war's dann auch. Da hat er auch mal gezeigt, daß er wirklich ein guter Schauspieler sein kann. In "Eyes Wide Shut" unter der Regie von Kubrick ging das auch noch gerade so. Nee, ich mache inzwischen um Filme mit Tom Cruise einen großen Bogen, außerdem ist der bei Scientology und so, und diesen Scheiß kann ich ja gar nicht ab. Ich finde diesen Typen einfach schmierig und unsympathisch.


----------



## McDrake (4. April 2017)

Von wievielen Schauspielern (oder sonstigen Promis)kennt man seine wahre Persönlichkeit?

Ich mag ihn als Typen nicht. Aber seine Filme haben Unterhaltungswert. 
Das reicht mir.
Wenn man anders überlegt, müsste man auch bei den Games erst mal schauen, wer die Designer und Programmierer sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. April 2017)

Mir ist eigentlich völlig egal was über wen in der Yellow-Press steht oder was er sein soll. Sonst muss man ja bei jedem Medieninhalt erst mal recherchieren, was die Macher für Typen sind, wie ihre politischen, religiösen etc. Ansichten sind. Und dann weiß man immer noch nicht, ob das privat nette Menschen oder doch Arschlöcher sind. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe in meiner Karriere viele Promis getroffen, 90 Prozent sind Arschlöcher, müssen sie wohl auch sein, wenn sie erfolgreich sein wollen.


----------

